# Monastery Mont G



## heeftmeer (Nov 13, 2012)

My vision on this clean place. Sometimes a little to clean in my eyes. But details enough. A monastary.
1



A real Jos Stevens from Duffel by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

2



Between two confessionals by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

3



The corridor by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

4



The vicarage by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

5



The high altar by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

6



Where is Maria by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

7



The wise men by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 13, 2012)

Brilliant pics looks ace!
Thanks ...


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 13, 2012)

Fantastic shots as always, loving the low angle too! Looks a top notch explore, cheers for sharing!


----------



## night crawler (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful work there your photo's always bring out the best of the places you visit.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow wow wow!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 13, 2012)

Superb photos.


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 13, 2012)

*fantastic!!!*


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 13, 2012)

Be eau ti ful .... top job as always Heeft keep em coming


----------

